# dart frogs??????



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I am sort of intrigued by these poison dart frogs. I see Brian and Chompy posting on them. Can someone give me some detailed information on the setup required? I was thinking of setting up a tank in my chem class.

I am looking for info and recommendations on substrate, plants, lighting, feeding etc.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey jrs, dart frogs are alot of fun. All they will need a tank (5gal per frog), top soil and tropical plants. Alot of people use graval to put underneath the soil to aid drainage and prevent floods, all the misting adds up and there is no place for the water vapour to go. I have sphagnum moss over my top soil along with local moss and I will be adding some java moss sooner or later. The most commom plants in vivariums are bromiliads, they are epiphytes (plants that grow on trees or other plants) and they look amazing growing on driftwood. Brian places orders from florida sometimes, thats where i got mine. You make cultures of fruit flys (flightless) for food with vitamin supliments.

There are two large frog breeders in Ontario so we are in luck . Here is a Canadian dart forum if you want to research more www.canadart.org


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have them too........ and my sister.. we are doomed.. XD

Hey thanks for that link Tyler! :3


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey jrs,

If you need any frogs, let me know.

I have some azureus for sale (the blue ones) because I have too many of them at the moment.


----------

